

Filtering in Oz: Australia's Foray into Internet Censorship  - bootload
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1319466

======
bootload
Link points to the Abstract. The paper can be downloaded from the site or
[http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/Delivery.cfm/SSRN_ID1319466_code...](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/Delivery.cfm/SSRN_ID1319466_code865180.pdf?abstractid=1319466&mirid=1)
(pdf, 416Kb)

